# 1990 trans problem



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

Not a Stanza, but an Axxess. Same engine and trans.
RE4F2A auto trans.
Delay when shift from park to "D".
No delay going into reverse.
Shifts normal otherwise.
Fluid changed. 
Are there any adjustments that can be done????


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You left a "0" out of the part number; it should be "RE4F02A."
There is a bad adjustment, but the band kicks in to apply second gear, so that wouldn't address your issue. Check your shift cable bushings, first, as they have a tendency to deteriorate and cause play or simply fall out. It that's okay, you likely have some hardening in the seals or sticking in the control valve, the latter which could be caused by using Dexron III/Mercon ATF rather than an ATF recommended for Dexron/Dexron II applications, which has a thinner viscosity. Nissan-matic Type "D" ATF is essentially the original Dexron formula and is the factory fill and recommended service replacement ATF. Aftermarket options include Castrol Multi-import ATF and Valvoline Maxlife ATF. A trans condition suck as Trans-X "may" help make the seals more pliable, if that's your issue, but there's no guarantee.


----------



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks
I did use dexron/mercon. I always thought it was the replacement for Dexron II.
The Dexron II is thinner????
The bushing looks good.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, Dexron and Dexron II have a thinner viscosity than Dexron III/Mercon. It doesn't seem to be an issue in US domestic transmissions but can cause issues in Asian transmissions that were designed for Dexron or Dexron II.


----------

